# no-average husband birthday gift



## tinatina (Feb 14, 2012)

so the thing is my husband is very difficult to buy for. 
1st of all he doesn't want me to spend too much money because we're saving up for something urgent.
2nd of all he doesn't like any sports.
third he doesn't like travelling.
4th he doesn't want to have intercourse.
5th he is not romantic.
6th he likes to drink .
7th he likes to eat but his on a serious diet.
i'm pretty sure these rule out any possible gift ideas but if anybody still has something please share!
thank you so much


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have told us what he does not do and does not like.

What does he do?


----------



## tinatina (Feb 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> You have told us what he does not do and does not like.
> 
> What does he do?


I did say he likes drinking and eating but it's not an option with his diet and all. 
He's a male model. 
Hes really lazy and he only likes to watch TV other than that he really doesn't have any hobbies. (
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Buy him a sex doll that gives him oral sex while he's watching TV.


----------



## JustWaiting (Jun 28, 2011)

Get him a Roku
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

You fail to say after all of this is why you would want to bother getting him a gift. A person so tuned out of life wants to be miserable.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

From your post you say he is not romantic, does not want to have sex, only likes watching tv and drinking and is really lazy.

How about a one way ticket to a reality check. Or a mirror. You're his wife, get him nothing and see if he notices that and maybe he can start paying you more attention.


----------



## MrK (Sep 2, 2010)

tinatina said:


> 4th he doesn't want to have intercourse.


I will NEVER understand that. 



tinatina said:


> He's a male model.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK. Starting to make sense.



synthetic said:


> Buy him a sex doll that gives him oral sex while he's watching TV.


If you take this option, which is the best I've seen so far, Make sure it can be exchanged for one with different naughty parts in case you accidentally pick the wrong one for his preferences....


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

Just a simple question, if all he does is vegetate at home he is not going to change in the future. Do you want to spend the rest of your life just looking at him?


----------

